# Flash Player worked on Ubuntu but there is no sound



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello again,

I am using Ubuntu 6.10 (i guess), the WLAN worked fine and I loaded Firefox. Well YouTube was the first thing I had in mind. The flash player needed to be installed. I clicked "Install Missing Plugins" Next, I Agree, Loading.... and Finish. It worked fine but I couldn't hear anything. Oh.! the soundcard. NO! the soundcard was fine because I have been playing MP3's all the time with Rhytmbox. This is weird!

I guess I have to install some kind of *decoders?*

My dad has a computer with Ubuntu. YouTube works on his computer with sound! Unfair and strange.

Someone tell me what to do!

Thanks!


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

Try opening ALSA and configuring your sound from there.


----------



## Goneval (Mar 15, 2007)

How do I open and configure ALSA from Ubuntu?


----------



## jflan (May 29, 2005)

If you have it in your program list open it and follow the prompts.
ALSA is included with many linux distros, if it's not with Ubuntu you would have to download it.

See if your sound card is supported, here's the link:
http://www.alsa-project.org/

There may be another tool in ubuntu for sound configuration. 
I've got a Kubuntu disk here that I'll look at.


----------



## paulstoneman (Dec 2, 2008)

Open your Synaptic Package Manager and type "youtube" into the search box. You'll get about four packages. Mark them for installation.


----------

